# Timber Holes Diving/Fishing August 27th



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Went out to the Timber Holes with my wife Bianca, Troy (Cajun Spearit), and Troy (tarzan) on Saturday morning leaving around 9 in the morning. The seas weren't too bad at all on the way out their, maybe 1-2' but nothing more. We get out there and get on the spot right away and while getting ready to go down another boat pulls up and asks if they can head down with us. Carl and I go down on the first dive which the jellies weren't too bad at all. There were pretty sparse and once you got down about 30-40' there pretty much disappeared. Carl ended up getting 3 Slipper Lobster while we were down there. The only thing I managed to get was about 6lbs of lost fishing weights. Troy and Bianca then went down second and came up with 4 more lobster. In between we did a bit of fishing and we caught our first Triggerfish and I also caught my first Lane Snapper. We also picked up a bunch of Mingos as well, sometimes two at a time. The guys on the other boat ended up not finding any lobster on their first dive. They were tough to find. You really had to get down into the holes and under the ledges with your light to find them. Our second dives we picked up a few more lobster. By the third dive the waves had picked up really bad, easily 4 footers. Carl and I decided to go down again and picked up some more lobster and weights but that was about it. 30 miles of huge waves and nothing staying dry at that point made for a slow, bumpy and wet ride back in. By the time we got back to the pass though the waves had died down a lot. Got back around 5 and cleaned the boat and headed home for the day. I think our final totals were 1 Lane Snapper, 4 Triggerfish, 18 Mingos, 15 Slipper Lobster and probably about 15 lbs of weights.
*The pictures were just of what Bianca and I took home.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice haul


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow guys, very nice!


----------

